# عُذراً لكل أحباء باسم يوسف ..!!



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ظهر باسم يوسف فى وقت احتاج الشعب فيه لأن يبتسم ..ظهر ليحول مأساوية المشهد لضحكات من القلب فالمصرى يعشق الضحك والسخريه حتى من حاله..
ظهر باسم يوسف فجأه كشخصيه ساخره داعبت وجدان الشعب المصرى فعشقوه وتابعوه بأهتمام بالغ ..الصغير قبل الكبير ..
أعتقدنا أنه كان يكشف لنا عن عيوب الرئيس الاخوانى وأهله وعشيرته فهللنا له وشجعناه وطالبناه بالمزيد لأننا كنا نعانى من الاحباط واليأس فكان هو النافذه الوحيده بالنسبه لنا 
فهل كان هذا الدور المطلوب منه ..؟؟ هل كان دوره الهاء الشعب وامتصاص غضبه وتحويل رد فعله لمجرد ضحكات ..!!
هل لم يكن الامر شحن بل تفريغ شحن ؟؟​ظل هذا مجرد تساؤل يدور ف العقول ..هناك من قال لا بل هو شخص وطنى يغامر بنفسه وبمستقبله ويقف أمام الوحش الاخوانى بكل جراءة وهناك من كشفه مبكراً وقال لا بل هو صاحب غرض خبيث ينصب الفخ وينتظر الشعب ليسقط فيه 
حلقة الامس كانت بمثابة صدمه لمن كان لا يتوقع منه الا الضحك البرىء.. وكانت انتصار لمن توقع منه كشف اوراقه بمثل هذه السذاجه
الاستهزاء من شخص الفريق السيسى والرئيس المؤقت وترديده لكلمة انقلاب اكثر من مره ونفخه فى مؤامرة يناير على حساب الثوره النقيه ( 30/6) ووصفها بأنها كانت مجرد عدد على الفيس بووك وان البلد انقسمت بعدها ومحاولة بث فكرة التفرقه بين شخص السيسى والقوات المسلحه والسخريه  من فكرة الطابور الخامس 
هذه ببساطه الافكار التى دارت عنها حلقة الامس
نفس افكار البرادعى وجماعة 6 ابريل المشبوهه 
أعتقد فى الحلقه القادمه سيرفع لافتات (يسقط حكم العسكر) وقد يتحدث عن المصالحه مع الاخوان وعفا الله عما سلف وسيستكمل رحلة التحريض على الجيش والشرطه وسيحاول ان يسقى الشعب مزيداً من العسل المدسوس فيه الكثير من السم لخلق حاله من التشتيت والفوضى الفكريه وهذه هى حربنا الجديده 
أحذروااااااا....باسم يوسف يحاول أن يخلق رأى عام جديد ليعود بنا للوراء
ولكن منذ الامس وقبل حتى انتهاء الحلقه ظهر اعتراض وامتعاض شعبى كبير يقول لا لن نشرب من هذا العسل السام ..فقواتنا المسلحه خط احمر والسيسى خط احمر والشعب غير ناكر للجميل ومهما اتهمتوه بأنه عابد للبياده واتهمتوه بتأليه السلطه والقاده لن يلتفت لمحاولاتكم الساذجه فى الايقاع بينه وبين اليد الكريمه التى انتشلته من الضياع 
سيجتمع الشعب على قولا واحدااا ليقولها واضحه ستوب باسم يوسف 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]باسم يوسف *​*[FONT=&quot]هو نفس المنظومة الأعلامية التى بدأها برنامج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" البيت بيتك "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تعرفين هوية أو توجه القائمين على البرنامج الذى بدأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بمحض صُدفة ) لإحدى شركات الدعاية والأعلان ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نجح البرنامج بتوليفته الجديدة على الإعلام فى التلفزيون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أيضاً أنا أرى أن " باسم " مجرد صُدفة ...يفتقد الى ( الحضور الموضوعى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وراءه ( كاست إعداد ) على مستوى جيد يُشبه ناشطى الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد أسكتشات تريقة وأصطياد كلمات من هنا ومن هناك مُدعمة بالفيديو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو أنهى الحلقة بمقولة ( أحنا مع مين ) تبريراً لما قدمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القصة ببساطة أنه أفتقد الى ( المادة ) المُقدمة التى عَود جمهوره عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالأمس أستعدى كافة الأعلاميين ضده بمنتهى البساطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدى مُفلساً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لم يجد ما يقوله عن السيد المستشار / عدلى منصور*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سوى طوله وضخامة جسمه وقلة كلماته... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه شيم التوافه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو شيم نجوم المسرح الذين يفتقدون الى نص فليجأون الى ( التهريج )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن طول أو قِصر قامة كومبارس يأتون به من أجل ( زغزغزة ) المشاهدين اللى دافعين فلوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وطبعاً عفواً فى التشبيه فشتان وبون واسع جداً بين راجل مُحترم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبين مسرح هزلى يبتز جيوب ( الأخوة ) لأنه لا يجد ( موضوع ) يقدمه للناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأعذر هذا ( الباسم ) لأنه جاهل بتاريخ هذا الرجل من ناحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ناحية أخرى لأنه لم يجد ( أراجوزاً ) يتريق عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن الطبيعى لدى أى مُهرج أن لا يستطيع التفرقة بين ما هو تافة وما هو جاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يكفى للرجل المُحترم أن ليس فى تاريخه كله فعل يندم عليه أو يُمسك به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكفيه انه لم يسع للمنصب ..بل قَبِله لأنه تكليف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقر بأنه يتمنى العودة الى " المنصة " فى أسرع وقت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يا أيها المُهرجون شتان بين من يبذل كل مال ونفس من أجل الكرسى والمنصب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبين رجال يُكلّفون فيثبُتون ويؤدون المهمة فى صمت 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]فحرمكم من ( مادتكم ) الهزلية 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*معلش..

لا لتقديس السياسيين ..
الإنتقاد مطلوب مهما كان ولأياً كان .. وإلا سنصبح كالإخوان تماماً قبل 6 شهور ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *معلش..
> لا لتقديس السياسيين ..
> الإنتقاد مطلوب مهما كان ولأياً كان .. وإلا سنصبح كالإخوان تماماً قبل 6 شهور ..*


*أكيييييييييييد النقد مطلوب ( نقد موضوعى )
ولكن أين النقد هنا ...عندما ( تتريق ) على ضخامة أو حجم الرجل ؟
أو على قلة كلماته ؟؟
ما هو العوار الذى وجدته فى تصرف أو كلمات الرجل 
مرحباً بالنقد البّناء وبالموضوعية 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باسم يوسف *​*[FONT=&quot]هو نفس المنظومة الأعلامية التى بدأها برنامج *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]" البيت بيتك "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تعرفين هوية أو توجه القائمين على البرنامج الذى بدأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بمحض صُدفة ) لإحدى شركات الدعاية والأعلان ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نجح البرنامج بتوليفته الجديدة على الإعلام فى التلفزيون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أيضاً أنا أرى أن " باسم " مجرد صُدفة ...يفتقد الى ( الحضور الموضوعى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وراءه ( كاست إعداد ) على مستوى جيد يُشبه ناشطى الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد أسكتشات تريقة وأصطياد كلمات من هنا ومن هناك مُدعمة بالفيديو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو أنهى الحلقة بمقولة ( أحنا مع مين ) تبريراً لما قدمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القصة ببساطة أنه أفتقد الى ( المادة ) المُقدمة التى عَود جمهوره عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالأمس أستعدى كافة الأعلاميين ضده بمنتهى البساطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدى مُفلساً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*وقد تكون ليس للصدفه اى محض فى الموضوع يا عبود :t33:
بالعكس قد يكون الموضوع مُدبر ومُرتب له بعنايه من البدايه واختيار وجه جديد على الساحه الاعلاميه بمواصفات شخصيه معينه كان جزءً من المؤامره 
لا امبارح بالذات استهدف بعض الاعلامين عن قصد ..الاعلاميين اللى كان ليهم تصريحات صريحه وواضحه عن السيسى واكيد خدت بالك هو اتكلم ازاى عن توفيق عكاشه باسلوب عدائى واااااضح مالهوش اى علاقه بالضحك ..

*[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لم يجد ما يقوله عن السيد المستشار / عدلى منصور*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سوى طوله وضخامة جسمه وقلة كلماته... *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه شيم التوافه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أو شيم نجوم المسرح الذين يفتقدون الى نص فليجأون الى ( التهريج )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن طول أو قِصر قامة كومبارس يأتون به من أجل ( زغزغزة ) المشاهدين اللى دافعين فلوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وطبعاً عفواً فى التشبيه فشتان وبون واسع جداً بين راجل مُحترم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبين مسرح هزلى يبتز جيوب ( الأخوة ) لأنه لا يجد ( موضوع ) يقدمه للناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وأعذر هذا ( الباسم ) لأنه جاهل بتاريخ هذا الرجل من ناحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ناحية أخرى لأنه لم يجد ( أراجوزاً ) يتريق عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن الطبيعى لدى أى مُهرج أن لا يستطيع التفرقة بين ما هو تافة وما هو جاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*كنت اتمنى لو انتقد تحركاته السياسيه أو تحدث عن انجازات تمناها الشعب ولم تتحقق
وقتها كنا اعتبرناه نقد بناء وكنا سميناه صوت شعب 
لكن الافلاس فرض نفسه على سخريه بلا اى معنى *[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *معلش..
> 
> لا لتقديس السياسيين ..
> الإنتقاد مطلوب مهما كان ولأياً كان .. وإلا سنصبح كالإخوان تماماً قبل 6 شهور ..*



*اخى الغالى عن اى تقديس تتحدث!
ان كنت تعتبر ان فرض الاحترام لمؤسسة الجيش ولقائده هو تقديس فليكن ..
واين هو الانتقاد الذى قدمه فى حلقة الامس !!
هل السخريه من اسم وشكل اى سياسى هو نقد بناء.. هل الحديث عن ثورة شعبيه لا ينكرها الجماد بطريقه مهينه والتشكيك فى امرها يجوز؟!
هل ترديد كلمة انقلاب أكثر من مره شىء يقبله الشعب كوصف لثورته ؟!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وقد تكون ليس للصدفه اى محض فى الموضوع يا عبود :t33:
> *


*الصدفة فى نجاح البرنامج وليس فى توجهاته 
لو البرنامج مُوجه هيكون دمه تقييييل ومفضوح
هى حلقاته جرت بعضها وأرتفع رتم الأداء مع جود مادة سخية 
زى ما بيقولوا ( تيجى مع الهُبل دُبل ) 
رأييى الشخصى فى ( باسم ) أنه بلا موضوع أصلاً 
وقد تأكدت من رأييى فيه بعد حلقة الأمس 
وممكن يكون جزء من منظومة سابقة 
مع الوقت لن يصح الا الصحيح 
وكل الأوراق هتنكشف 

*​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2013)

لما كان بيطلع يهرج وينتقد  حكم مرسى وتصرفاته كنا بنعتبر ده نقد ساخر لتصريحاته وسياسته ولجماعته وانتقاده كان هادف  لانه كان بيوعى الناس عن اللى حاصل فى البلد باسلوب خفيف ولطيف
حاليا هو كل هدفه ايه؟؟؟
مش لاقيه اى معنى او هدف لحلقته غير انه خالف تعرف عاوز شهرة ويكون اسمه على كل لسان
لانه عارف كويس  محبة الشعب للسيسى وبمجرد انه يطلع ينتقده بالشكل البزىء ده بالتاكيد هيكون اسم برنامجه اشهر واشهر واهو ضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*لعلمكوا مرسى ما كانش محتاج باسم يوسف و لا غيره

مرسى واقع واقع 

لو ما كنش نزل الاسلاميين اللى كفروا كل المصريين ما كانش يقى فيه 30/6

مرسى غبى منه فيه

ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الصدفة فى نجاح البرنامج وليس فى توجهاته
> لو البرنامج مُوجه هيكون دمه تقييييل ومفضوح
> هى حلقاته جرت بعضها وأرتفع رتم الأداء مع جود مادة سخية
> زى ما بيقولوا ( تيجى مع الهُبل دُبل )
> ...


*فعلا مع الوقت لن يصح  الا الصحيح وعلى فكره شىء صحى جدااااا تساقط الاقنعه بالمنظر ده 
خلينا بقى نعرف الصاحب اللى بجد من العدو الخبيث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> لما كان بيطلع يهرج وينتقد  حكم مرسى وتصرفاته كنا بنعتبر ده نقد ساخر لتصريحاته وسياسته ولجماعته وانتقاده كان هادف  لانه كان بيوعى الناس عن اللى حاصل فى البلد باسلوب خفيف ولطيف
> حاليا هو كل هدفه ايه؟؟؟
> مش لاقيه اى معنى او هدف لحلقته غير انه خالف تعرف عاوز شهرة ويكون اسمه على كل لسان
> لانه عارف كويس  محبة الشعب للسيسى وبمجرد انه يطلع ينتقده بالشكل البزىء ده بالتاكيد هيكون اسم برنامجه اشهر واشهر واهو ضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد



*هدفه أنه يخلق رأى عام جديد يهاجم بيه الجيش والسيسى 
عاوزنا نهاجم الكيان الوحيد المتماسك ف الدوله 
والشخص الوحيد اللى مد ايده للشعب 
تخيلى لما نهاجم ونكره الناس اللى بتموت علشاننا كل يوم فى كل مكان !
لو استمر كده هتكون شهره سلبيه هتهد كل اللى وصله ..وانا اتوقع ان ده يحصل وبسرعه كمان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لعلمكوا مرسى ما كانش محتاج باسم يوسف و لا غيره
> 
> مرسى واقع واقع
> 
> ...


على رأيك ده حتى موورسى كان دمه اخف منه ههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> على رأيك ده حتى موورسى كان دمه اخف منه ههههههههه



لا لا لا يا سوكينه 
مووووووووووووووورسى ده خط احمر وكل الوان الطيف 
مهما عملوا مصر من غيرعم هتبقى جنه 
لما السيسى اللى راعبهم يوديهم السجون كلهم 
باسم زعلت اوى من حلقه امبارح ومكملتهاش
​


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*عشان أكون صريح أنا فعلاً لم أشاهد حلقة أمس .. شكلي هاشوفه الليلة.
بس عرفت من ردود الناس وتعليقاتهم أن باسم اتريق على السيسي والجيش..

أنا ضد التطبيل لأياً كان.. وبالذات للسياسيين. لأنهم بشر ولهم أخطائهم وميزاتهم.
(ملاحظة: لا اقصد بالتطبيل للمتواجدين في الصفحة أبداً. حتى لا يفهمني أحد غلط)

لو فعلاً زي ماقلتوا ان باسم اتريق على مظهر عدلي منصور يبقى هو فعلاً غلطان.
وباسم يوسف أنا بالنسبالي عليه إنتقاد كثير.. لكنه ناجح وانا معاه بنسبة 75% .. يعني تلات اربع كلامه

انصدمت لما شفت تعليقات الناس امبارح انهم زعلانيين على تمثيل الست جماهير على أنها مصر.

بالأمس كانت جماهير ست الستات 

وجدعة.. 

لكن اليوم أصبحت عاهرة!!..

أنا ضد التكييل بمكيالين.. وأنا أكيد ضد التهريج اللي مالوش مبرر.
لكن تذكروا ان باسم بالموسم اللي فات كان يهرج وكان على قلوبنا زي العسل.


المطلوب: تحديد أولياتنا. واللي نرضاه لنفسنا وعلى نفسنا نرضاه لغيرنا وعلى غيرنا.

الرب يرحم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> لا لا لا يا سوكينه
> مووووووووووووووورسى ده خط احمر وكل الوان الطيف
> مهما عملوا مصر من غيرعم هتبقى جنه
> لما السيسى اللى راعبهم يوديهم السجون كلهم
> ...



*مورررسى خط احمر ههههههههه لا انشالله هيلبس الاحمر وتكون نهايته على ايد عشماوى
لا متزعليش من باسم بالعكس خليه يظهر ويبان على حقيقته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *عشان أكون صريح أنا فعلاً لم أشاهد حلقة أمس .. شكلي هاشوفه الليلة.
> بس عرفت من ردود الناس وتعليقاتهم أن باسم اتريق على السيسي والجيش..
> 
> أنا ضد التطبيل لأياً كان.. وبالذات للسياسيين. لأنهم بشر ولهم أخطائهم وميزاتهم.
> ...


*اهااااااااااا مشوفتهاااااااااااااش
علشان كده .. لالالا كده الكلام اتغير يا غالى
لازم الاول تشوف الحلقه ولو كنت قلت بدرى شويه هى بتتعاد حاليا بس عدى منها جزء كبير
اتفرج وتعال قول رأيك من جديد هنستناك :smil12:*


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههه أوكي يا مدام دونا ^_^*


----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هدفه أنه يخلق رأى عام جديد يهاجم بيه الجيش والسيسى
> عاوزنا نهاجم الكيان الوحيد المتماسك ف الدوله
> والشخص الوحيد اللى مد ايده للشعب
> تخيلى لما نهاجم ونكره الناس اللى بتموت علشاننا كل يوم فى كل مكان !
> لو استمر كده هتكون شهره سلبيه هتهد كل اللى وصله ..وانا اتوقع ان ده يحصل وبسرعه كمان *



*لكل من يؤيد هذا الإسفاف سوف تثبت  لكم الأيام كم بث  الاراجوز في عقولكم السم فى العسل وكم كان وراء هذه  الضحكات طعنات في قلب  الوطن وكم كنا نساعد بدون ان ندري مؤامرات تحاك ضد  بلادنا .*
*من الاخر كده انا لا احب هذا الارجوز كم من مره يسخر من الكهنه والكتاب المقدس واخيرا عمل حلقه مخصوصه ليسخر من العماد في الكنيسه وبيقول عليه (ايه النجاسه دي*)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اهااااااااااا مشوفتهاااااااااااااش
> علشان كده .. لالالا كده الكلام اتغير يا غالى
> لازم الاول تشوف الحلقه ولو كنت قلت بدرى شويه هى بتتعاد حاليا بس عدى منها جزء كبير
> اتفرج وتعال قول رأيك من جديد هنستناك :smil12:*



*يعنى أنا اللى شوفتها

آل أنا أسهر عشان باثم آل
*
[YOUTUBE]aPCVowOz5G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*


أظن هذه الصوره تكفى ​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*



المتلونون ... يرتدون أقنعه حسب المواقف
لكن الرب يكشفهم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*حقيقى اتصدمت من حلقة امس ....التلميحات الجنسية القذرة ..... أيه لازمتها .....
الشيئ الوحيد اللى كان نقد إيجابى أعتقد أنه الأوبريت ....
غير كده كان أراجوز ....​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *لكل من يؤيد هذا الإسفاف سوف تثبت  لكم الأيام كم بث  الاراجوز في عقولكم السم فى العسل وكم كان وراء هذه  الضحكات طعنات في قلب  الوطن وكم كنا نساعد بدون ان ندري مؤامرات تحاك ضد  بلادنا .*
> *من الاخر كده انا لا احب هذا الارجوز كم من مره يسخر من الكهنه والكتاب المقدس واخيرا عمل حلقه مخصوصه ليسخر من العماد في الكنيسه وبيقول عليه (ايه النجاسه دي*)



*افضل وصف لحلقة امبارح انها اسفاف فعلا
بس انا مبسوطه ان الاغلبيه امبارح اعترضت على اللى قدمه لأنه تعدى حدوده بشكل غير مقبول بالمره
عقبال سقوط بقية الاقنعه :spor24:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى أنا اللى شوفتها
> 
> آل أنا أسهر عشان باثم آل
> *
> [YOUTUBE]aPCVowOz5G0[/YOUTUBE]



*يبقى ربنا بيحبه علشان انتى متفرجتيش عليه :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> أظن هذه الصوره تكفى ​*





النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقيقى اتصدمت من حلقة امس ....التلميحات الجنسية القذرة ..... أيه لازمتها .....
> الشيئ الوحيد اللى كان نقد إيجابى أعتقد أنه الأوبريت ....
> غير كده كان أراجوز ....​*



*ما هو الاوبريت ده كان شوية العسل اللى دس جواهم السم وقالنا بالهنا والشفا
لكن على مين :spor22:*


----------



## zezza (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اه الجيش حاجة و السيسى حاجة 
لو السيسي جه غلط دلوقتى نعاقبه عقاب جماعى هو و الجيش المؤسسة الوحيدة اللى لسة واقفة على رجليها ..لازم نفصل عشان نعاقب الغلطان لما يغلط صح 


السيسى مش فوق النقد لو غلط ياخد فوق دماغه يبقى زيه زى الطنطاوى البلاد مش بتتحكم بالحنية و الكلام الناعم 

اخيرا الشعب واعى مش هيأثر فى الكلام ده و هو عارف كدة كويس و عارف اد ايه حب الشعب للجيش ده بيلف يلف و يرجع لواحد عسكرى _ زى شخصية جماهير كدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

zezza قال:


> اه الجيش حاجة و السيسى حاجة
> لو السيسي جه غلط دلوقتى نعاقبه عقاب جماعى هو و الجيش المؤسسة الوحيدة اللى لسة واقفة على رجليها ..لازم نفصل عشان نعاقب الغلطان لما يغلط صح
> 
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبتى بالراحه بس 
التفرقه اللى انتى تقصديها غير اللى الاخ باسم يقصدهااااا
باسم عاوز يهدم المؤسسه وتأثيرها على الشعب بسياسة التفتييت ..دلوقتى يا شعب انت بتحب السيسى لا تعالوا اما اهزلكوا صورته شويه بحبة سخريه على شويتين تريقه
المؤسسه اللى انتوا نازلين تعظموا فيها دى زيها زى الاخوان مش هتاخد ف ايدى غلوه
والثوره اللى انتوا فرحانين بيها دى لا دى مجرد انقلاب بس انتوا مش واخدين بالكوا
ووووووو 
لا بقى فى حدود لكل شىء ..وحرية الرأى ليها أصول 
ميتريقش على جيشنا وقائده الا عدونا ..عمل ايه السيسى للشعب غير كل خير ..ايه اللى غصبه يشيل مسؤولية زى دى ويتحدى بره قبل جوه غير ان الشعب نزل الشارع وطلب نزوله وقاله الحقنى 
اللى بيتريق النهارده على الجيش وعلى السيسى بكره بقى يتريق على الشعب نفسه ويطالب الغرب يجى يتولى أمرنا 
يكفى انه قائد لجنود ماتت ولسه بتموت علشاننا كل يوم ..لما نقول انه خط احمر دى اقل حاجه نقدمهاله لأنه ميستاهلش يكون مجال سخريه ف بق كل تافه وعميل بالمنظر ده
دى مسمهاش ديمقراطيه ولا حرية رأى دى اسمها البسيط المُعبر قلة ادب 
لو كان بقى قدملنا نقد هادف وباسلوب لائق كان اختلف الكلام*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا شايف الحلقة كالاتى

اولا هو اتريق على الشعب مش على الجيش هو نقد العواطف الجياشة من الناس للسيسى هو اتريق عليها حسب اللى قاله علشان ميفرعنوش حد تانى

ثانيا اتكلم عن عدلى منصور كشخصية ملوش اى دخل فى السياسة واللى ممشي البلد هو السيسى مش عدلى منصور وفى نفس الوقت قال احنا عارفين انه رئيس شرفى للبلاد ومش مطلوب منه اكتر من كدا

الحلقة من الناحية الكوميدية فهى كوميدية بامتياز بس مشكلتها الايحاءات الجنسية المفهومة جدا يعنى الكلمة بيبقى ليها معنى واحد بس متتفهمش بمعنى تانى " خدتوه خلاص .. خدوه تانى . واظهر ان مصر عاهرة تتطلق وتمشى مع اى حد يقول كلمة حلوة " دا عيب ومينفعش يتقال قدام الناس

بس انا شايف انه مهرج واراجوز حلو زى ما كان ايام الاخوان هيستمر وهينقد السلطة الحالية 

ايه المشكلة فى كدا شعبنا بيضحك بس مش بحلقة لباسم ولا غير باسم فى حد هيغير تفكيره  
*


----------



## zezza (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا حبيبتى بالراحه بس
> التفرقه اللى انتى تقصديها غير اللى الاخ باسم يقصدهااااا
> باسم عاوز يهدم المؤسسه وتأثيرها على الشعب بسياسة التفتييت ..دلوقتى يا شعب انت بتحب السيسى لا تعالوا اما اهزلكوا صورته شويه بحبة سخريه على شويتين تريقه
> المؤسسه اللى انتوا نازلين تعظموا فيها دى زيها زى الاخوان مش هتاخد ف ايدى غلوه
> ...



انا براحة يا دونا اهه 
هو اتريق عليه قال ده خامورجى مثلا  و لا خروف ولا انسان دموى ولا ولا لاو.وو.ووو 
لا ابدا هو انتقد الهالة الفظيعة اللى عملناها حواليه 
هو عظيم اللى عمله معجزة و يشكر عليها بس بلاش اللى بيحصل ده 

هو انتقد طريقة الناس فى التعبير على حبهم .. لكن هو كشخص ما قربش ناحيته 
على العكس ده المفروض ينتقد الحكومة الطرية بتاعتنا اللى نايمة فى العسل ينتقد وزير الدفاع على الفيديوهات المسربة و ضرورة توضيح المجلس العسكرى ليها 

و بالنسبة للاعلامين اه موقفهم متناقض و بيحبوا يركبوا الموجة 
ماهما دول الاعلامين اللى احنا كفلول ما كناش بنحب تعظيمهم لثورة 25 يناير عشان كنا فاهمينها صح و عارفين ان الاخوان كانوا هيركبوها


----------



## geegoo (26 أكتوبر 2013)

زي ما الاحباء أشاروا للابتذال في الايحاءات الجنسية و فرضها بدون داع
... و العجيب انه اتريق علي خالد يوسف و قال " طالما في سياقها الدرامي " .. و مافيش أي سياق أو سبب لكل اللي قاله من أول لقطة في الحلقة ...
و كمان السؤال الخبيث اللي سأله للممثل المسيحي في آخر الأوبريت _ هو مسيحي في الحقيقة _ لما قال : بتحب الجيش و لا السيسي أكتر ؟ 
و أخيرا الاصرار علي الايحاء اكتر من مرة أن السلطة الحالية تبطش بخصومها عاطل في باطل ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> ثانيا اتكلم عن عدلى منصور كشخصية ملوش اى دخل فى السياسة واللى ممشي البلد هو السيسى مش عدلى منصور وفى نفس الوقت قال احنا عارفين انه رئيس شرفى للبلاد ومش مطلوب منه اكتر من كدا
> *


*ماهى النقطة دى فى حد ذاتها غلط فى غلط
ليس رئيساً شرفياً ...ولكنه رئيس مؤقت وقد أعترفت به دول العالم أجمع 
أحنا مش نادى كورة ولا اللوترى علشان يكون لنا رئيس شرفى
لو أحب المستشار / عدلى منصور يرفع عليه قضية ( سب وقذف ) أو ( أزدراء )
هيكسبها وهو بيطرقع فى صوابعه 
لكن الراجل أعقل من كدة بكتيرررررر 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقتى سيدتى فى كل كلمة عن باسم يوسف
هو ينفذ اجندة امريكية لزعزعة الاستقرار فى مصر
وتعيش مصر فى فوضى مستمرة لا تنتهى ابدا
وهذا ما تريده امريكا وحلفائها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

متعبكم لدرجه دي وعلى ايه ابعتهولنا عشان يتحبس من اول نفس


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*زعلتونى انى نسيت اشوف الحلقة 
بصى يا دونا شعبنا لما بيحب حد بيحبوا من القلب 
لو اتريق على السيسى والجيش 
يبقى هو اللى جابه لنفسه 
هيتكره من كل الشعب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا شايف الحلقة كالاتى
> 
> اولا هو اتريق على الشعب مش على الجيش هو نقد العواطف الجياشة من الناس للسيسى هو اتريق عليها حسب اللى قاله علشان ميفرعنوش حد تانى
> 
> ...


*النقد البناء اللى يكون هدفه صالح البلد اهلا بيه لكن السخريه لأجل السخريه واهانة الرموز الوطنيه بالاستهزاء من الشكل والاسم لازم يكون امر مرفوض ..الاحترام مش شىء ضد الديمقراطيه ولا استعباد للشعب
طيب وبالنسبه لتسمية ثورة 30/6 بالانقلاب وتكرار اللفظ اكتر من مره ايه المقصود منها ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

zezza قال:


> انا براحة يا دونا اهه
> هو اتريق عليه قال ده خامورجى مثلا  و لا خروف ولا انسان دموى ولا ولا لاو.وو.ووو
> لا ابدا هو انتقد الهالة الفظيعة اللى عملناها حواليه
> هو عظيم اللى عمله معجزة و يشكر عليها بس بلاش اللى بيحصل ده
> ...


*يعنى انتى شايفه ان نقده بناء.؟
انتى شايفه ان كلامه بخصوص ثورة 30/6 سليم وانها فعلا كانت انقلاب ؟
مش شايفه منه اى نوايا سيئة؟
عالعموم هى وجهة نظرك وانا لازم احترمها ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> زي ما الاحباء أشاروا للابتذال في الايحاءات الجنسية و فرضها بدون داع
> ... و العجيب انه اتريق علي خالد يوسف و قال " طالما في سياقها الدرامي " .. و مافيش أي سياق أو سبب لكل اللي قاله من أول لقطة في الحلقة ...
> و كمان السؤال الخبيث اللي سأله للممثل المسيحي في آخر الأوبريت _ هو مسيحي في الحقيقة _ لما قال : بتحب الجيش و لا السيسي أكتر ؟
> و أخيرا الاصرار علي الايحاء اكتر من مرة أن السلطة الحالية تبطش بخصومها عاطل في باطل ...


*صدقنى الابتذال كان ف حاجات كتير مكانتش ف الايحاءات الجنسيه بس
المره الجايه انشالله يرفعلنا شعار رابعه ولافتات يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صدقتى سيدتى فى كل كلمة عن باسم يوسف
> هو ينفذ اجندة امريكية لزعزعة الاستقرار فى مصر
> وتعيش مصر فى فوضى مستمرة لا تنتهى ابدا
> وهذا ما تريده امريكا وحلفائها



*لسه ف ناس للاسف شايفاه ملاك برىء بيقدم مجرد برنامج ساخر
نسيب بكره يتكلم زى ما كنا بنتكلم زمان عن البرادعى وابو الفتوح والايام ايدت كلامنا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> متعبكم لدرجه دي وعلى ايه ابعتهولنا عشان يتحبس من اول نفس



*مش حكاية تاعبنا 
نقطة الخلاف هل فى حدود لما نتكلم عن الرموز الوطنيه ف النوع ده من البرامج ولا السخريه مُتاحه لاقصى درجه بحجة الديمقراطيه وحرية الرأى ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زعلتونى انى نسيت اشوف الحلقة
> بصى يا دونا شعبنا لما بيحب حد بيحبوا من القلب
> لو اتريق على السيسى والجيش
> يبقى هو اللى جابه لنفسه
> هيتكره من كل الشعب *​



*صدقينى انتى لازم تشكرى ربنا انك نسيتيه
ده حرق دمنا امبارح
وده اللى حصل الشعب امبارح كله كرهه بسبب غباءه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]باسم *​*[FONT=&quot]أستغل " كراهية " قطاع عريض من الشعب للدكتور " مرسى " وللأخوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما ذهبت الفرخة اللى بتبيض له دهب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راح يستغل " محبة " نفس القطاع من الشعب للفريق " السيسى " وللجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتى بمادة أعلامية عن ( الشيكولاتة ) ...فلماذا لم يأت بعلامة ( رابعة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]السؤال مُحير جداً هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى مسألة أكل عيش وسبوبة فقط  ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى راجل ( أرزُقى ) وليس رجل مواقف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش يكلمنا أو يّصدعنا عن رسالة الإعلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فهذا الأنسان ليست له لا رسالة ولا قضية يُدافع عنها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القضية الوحيدة التى من الممكن أن ينشغل بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى قضية شيك بدون رصيد يرفعها ع المُنتج أو الرُعاة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Koptisch (26 أكتوبر 2013)

basem Youssef Is a respectable man and he is defending always truth and human wrights


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش من احباء باسم يوسف اوى 
انا كنت بتفرج على حلقاته ايام الاخوان لكن مش بأنتظام 
اوقات كان بيضحكنى جدا , واوقات تانية كنت بحس فيه برخامة معرفش ليه ؟ :t33::t33:
المهم نيجى للاعلام , برنامج باسم برنامج سياسى ساخر , مفيش خطوط حمراء فيه , وده متعارف عليه فى كل البرامج السياسية الساخرة فى العالم كله 
مفيش حاجة اسمها رموز وطنية ايضا , كله بيتم التريقة عليه بما انه شخصية عامه وفى السلطة , وبيتريقو بسبب وبدون سبب 
واعتقد ان فكرة برنامج باسم متاخده من برنامج جون ستيوارت وهو بيعمل كده بردو فى برنامجه 
انا معرفش اهداف باسم من الحلقة ايه , ممكن يكون ليه اهداف سياسية خفية وممكن لا تكون مجرد حلقة ساخرة وخلاص يرجع بيها للجمهور 
لكن , مننساش ان باسم يوسف كان مبهدل مرسى قبل كده وكنا كلنا مبسوطين وفرحانين بيه , وشئنا ام ابينا مرسى وقتها كان رمز وطنى ايضا تخيلو ؟ ايوة رمز للوطن , ورمز الدولة لانه كان رئيس ومعترف بيه دوليا , فأى شئ كان يمسه كان فعليا يمس الدولة نفسها 
ولكننا كنا مبسوطين باللى كان بيعمله باسم وه كان بيتريق عليه فى كل حاجة وبطريقة صعبة جدا 
هتقولو كان فيه اسباب للتريقة , وده كان نوع من انواع التوعية والمقاومة وووو , معلش لو هنمشى بمبدأ واحد يبقا الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة وبما اننا قبلنا التريقة على مرسى يبقا نستعد اننا نقبل التريقة على شخصية سياسية تانية حتى لو كنا بنحبها


----------



## zezza (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى انتى شايفه ان نقده بناء.؟
> انتى شايفه ان كلامه بخصوص ثورة 30/6 سليم وانها فعلا كانت انقلاب ؟
> مش شايفه منه اى نوايا سيئة؟
> عالعموم هى وجهة نظرك وانا لازم احترمها ..*



لا نقد و لابناء ..ده كفاية كمية الايحاءات اللى فيه كل مرة بتزيد مش تقل 
بس حلقة امبارح ما خرجتش عن كونها حلقة سخرية ضحك لاجل الضحك و بس.. و الصراحة ابدع فيها 
موقفه الحقيقى مش هقدر اقيمه دلوقتى هيبان مع الحلقات اللى جاية .. لكن اقيم دلوقتى مش هينفع عواطفنا و مشاعرنا كمصريين لينا محبة زايدة للسيسى هتخلينا مش محايدين 
و بلاش موضوع المؤامرة ده مش لذيذ 
ميرسى ليكى يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Koptisch قال:


> basem Youssef Is a respectable man and he is defending always truth and human wrights



*احترم رأيك .
ويا ريت التواصل فى المواضيع يكون بالعربى وشكراا لاهتمامك بالمشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش من احباء باسم يوسف اوى
> انا كنت بتفرج على حلقاته ايام الاخوان لكن مش بأنتظام
> اوقات كان بيضحكنى جدا , واوقات تانية كنت بحس فيه برخامة معرفش ليه ؟ :t33::t33:
> المهم نيجى للاعلام , برنامج باسم برنامج سياسى ساخر , مفيش خطوط حمراء فيه , وده متعارف عليه فى كل البرامج السياسية الساخرة فى العالم كله
> ...


*شوفى يا روز خلينا نقول كلنا حبينا شخصية باسم يوسف وطريقة اداءه ومختلفناش معاه طول الحلقات اللى فاتت الا ف حاجات بسيطه جدا لا تُذكر ..حقق شعبيه كبيره وشهره ورصيد حب كبير عند الناس لأنه ف وقت من الاوقات خفف عليهم همهم وعبر عن اللى جواهم اياً كان غرضه وقتها من ده
بالنسبه بقى للاعلام اللى بلا خطوط حمرا ده واللى بتتكلمى عنه ده احنا هنا ف مصر منعرفهوش ومحدش هيقبله وبعدين يعنى لما يكون الاعلام خلاص محقق كل اهدافه وبقى ميقلش عن مستوى الاعلام ف الخارج ف النواحى الايجابيه نبقى نقبل منه الاسلوب ده لكن بما انه الى الان الاعلام مش قادر يوصل لمستويات اعلى من كده يبقى يلتزم بارادة الجماهير ورغباتهم 
بتقوليلى اشمعنى رضيتوا بالاسلوب ده ايام المورسى ..اقولك انا ليه بقى
اولا محدش يقدر يفرض على الشعب يقبل ايه وميقبلش ايه احنا مش مقعدين الشعب ف مدرسه وماسكينله العصايا وبنربيه ..حصلت سخريه من شخص الرئيس وقتها قبلها الشعب ورحب بيها ومسمعناش اى اعتراضات تبقى دى رغبة الشعب اللى بتترجم فورياً لعدم رغبه وعدم رضا وعدم حب للشخص ده مع العلم ان المورسى مكانش محتاج اصلا برامج للسخريه منه الناس كانت بتضحك على خطاباته من قبل ما يتكلم فيها باسم وباسم اساسا مكانش بيبذل مجهود كبير ف انه يحضر لحلقاته وقتها كان بيكفى جداا يعرض الخطاب ويعمل تعبيرات بوشه والناس تضحك وهو نفسه عبر عن ده امبارح
لا يا روز  فى حاجه اسمها رموز وطنيه شئنا ام ابينا فى حاجه ف وجدان الشعب ده اسمها احترام الرمز والقائد والشيخ والقس والعالم ووو
لو قلنا يلا هيصه بقى وديمقراطيه وحرية رأى ويلا بينا نسخر ونتريق على كل حاجه يبقى هنفقد كياننا وعادتنا وتقاليدنا وهتوصل للسخريه من كل شىء ف حياتنا وقتها هنبقى شعب تانى غيرنا
ومفيش حاجه اسمها نفرض مبدأ واحد على الشعب طالما قبلتوا تعملوا كده ف المورسى يبقى مفروض عليكوا تقبلوا ده على السيسى وعلى اى رئيس جاى ف المستقبل
لا مفيش كده ..محدش يقدر يعمل اللى بتقوليه ده ..ومفيش مقارنه بين المورسى اللى اغلب الشعب كان رافضه من البدايه او متقبله على مضض وبين قائد وبطل شعبى حس بالشعب ولبى نداه وحقق رغبه كانت شبه مستحيله وكان الشعب خايف اساسا يعبر عنها وانه يتخلص من الاخوان وده جه ف لحظه بعصايا سحريه خلصه .. تفتكرى ينفع نحط الاتنين فى كفتين ميزان ونساويهم ببعض ..والشعب ده ميعرفش اللى انتى بتقوليه مالهوش هو دعوه باعتراف عالمى ولا رسمى ولا اعتراف الجن حتى بيه والدليل ببساطه حالة عدم الرضا الموجوده دلوقتى واللى مشوفنهاش ايام المورسى 
وتقدرى تدخلى الفيس بووك وتشوفى بنفسك كم النقد والشتايم والغضب على باسم رغم انه لحد امبارح نفس الناس دى كانت مستنيه باسم بفارغ الصبر وبكل حب 
لكن هو خسر ..خسر كل النجاح اللى حققه فى لحظه ..خسر لما قرر يتعدى الحدود اللى الشعب سمحله بيها خسر وهيخسر اكتر لو اصر يكمل بنفس الاسلوب واصر يخبط ف السيسى
وخدى بالك موقف السيسى النهارده ف منتهى منتهى الذكاء ..باسم ف اخر الحلقه لمح باللى ممكن يجراله بعد التخبيط اللى عمله جه السيسى حرقله الكارت وقال مسامح طالما الشعب مبسوط وهو عارف ان الشعب مش مبسوط وبعد المسامحه دى هو كده حرق باسم خاااالص وخلى العداوه مباشره بينه وبين الشعب *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش حكاية تاعبنا
> نقطة الخلاف هل فى حدود لما نتكلم عن الرموز الوطنيه ف النوع ده من البرامج ولا السخريه مُتاحه لاقصى درجه بحجة الديمقراطيه وحرية الرأى ؟*



عند الغرب اللي برنامجه كوبي وبست من برامجهم
اي نعم السخريه بدون حدود واللي ما يسخروش منهم
هي الناس اللي تطلع عين اي احد يسخر منها
زي اليهود مثلا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وده متعارف عليه فى كل البرامج السياسية الساخرة فى العالم كله  *مفيش حاجة اسمها رموز وطنية* ايضا , كله بيتم التريقة عليه بما انه شخصية عامه وفى السلطة , وبيتريقو بسبب وبدون سبب
> واعتقد ان فكرة برنامج باسم متاخده من برنامج جون ستيوارت وهو بيعمل كده بردو فى برنامجه
> وشئنا ام ابينا مرسى وقتها كان رمز وطنى ايضا تخيلو ؟ ايوة رمز للوطن , ورمز الدولة لانه كان رئيس ومعترف بيه دوليا , فأى شئ كان يمسه كان فعليا يمس الدولة نفسها


 *[FONT=&quot]لازم نعى ونفهم جيداً أن ما يصلح لغيرنا لا يصلح لنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والعكس بالعكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شعوب عندها خطوط حمرا ....وطول عمرها عندها مُقدسات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والقصة مش قصة حب وكُره .... القصة أن العيار فالت من الجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندنا ( مثل ) فى مصر بيقول اللى مالوش كبير يشترى له كبير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كون مرسى وجماعته وأتباعه قبل على نفسه هذا الوضع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخارج عن أى مُسمى للنقد ....فهو حُر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما عن الرموز الوطنية التى تحدثوا عنها هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمرسى لم يكن ولن يكون أبداً رمزاً وطنياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا أذا أعتبرنا ان زعماء العصابات رموزاً [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*عندك حق يادودو
امبارح اول ماخلصت الحلقه
كنت بتكلم مع عياد عالبروفايل
وبقوله انه افور اوي الصراحه
وانه لو زودها عن كدا
كل الناس اللي كانت بتعشقه هتكرهه

مينفعش ابدا انه يسخر من السيسي ولا من عدلي منصور
حتي لو بالمتغطي الناس فاهمينه وعارفينه كويس هو يقصد ايه

دا مسبش حد في حاله امبارح
مفيش اعلامي متريقش عليه
طيب في داهيه الاعلاميين كلهم
انما السيسي استوب فعلا
ولا هما مالئوش في الورد عيب بقا ؟!
بأمانه انا ابتديت اشك
انه عمل كدا امبارح
لانه غيران من  السيسي  عشان سرق منه المشهد وقلوب المصريين!

انا من موقعي هذا احب اقول لباسم
راجع نفسك بجد وبلاش تقلب التربيزة عليك
يااما البت اللي كانت بتطلع في مقدمه برنامجك بتقولك جود لاك
هتقولك هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارد لاك يابااااااسم 
*​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (26 أكتوبر 2013)

باختصار شديد هو قال قبل كدا فى حلقة انك لو جاى تتفرج على البرنامج عشان تضحك يبقى يا خسارة هدف البرنامج اكتر من كدااا فان كان ينقد بسخرية فهذا لاجل ان نقبل نقدنا 

وبغض النظر عن الحلقة الى فاتت الى فيها تريقة على الشعب وحبة للسيسى 

اما ان اتريق على الجيش فانا مشفتش انة قال كلمة عن الجيش 
لكن تكلم عن الناس الى بتروح فى الرجلين وبيتقبض عليها من الامن ودا اتكلم علية فى برنامج انا والعسل قبل فض الاعتصام فى رمضان

 لكن فعلا الشعب بيحب الشخص بالطريقة دى لحد ما يخلية فرعون علينا لكن لازم نزرع فى فكرنا ان الرئيس دا موظف عندى ولازم اخلية يحس بكدا وحتى لو كنت بحبة مهو فرعنة مرسى فى الاخر وقعد يقول شرعية شرعية لان جزء من الشعب خلاة نبى علينا وباقى الشعب محسسهوش انة مجرد موظف لو عرفت تدير البلد تكمل معرفتش تاخد استمارة ستة

وفعلا اكبر مشكلة للشعب المصرى هى عواطفة فاكر ان هيعمل كل حاجة بعواطفة فلما ينتقد دا مش غلط عشان يبطل يحكم عواطفة فى كل حاجة

انتى بتقولى اتريق  على السيسى هو اتريق على كلامة انة هيبقى لية ازرع فى الاعلام ويسيطر على الاعلام ودا نقد بناء  لان المفروض فى حرية للاعلام

وان كان حبنا للشخص فلازم نعرف عيوبة ايضاا

واتريق على الرئيس عدلى منصور فدا غلط واضايقت من كدا لانة مش نقد موضوعى 
لكن محدش ملاك  وهو فى النهاية مذيع ويطلب الشهرة وبرنامجة مش هيبقى كامل بكل المقاييس

انا ضد المحتوى الاباحى لكن دى مش اول مرة يبقى فيى محتوى وكان رغم دا على قلبنا زى العسل ودا العيب الى بيخلينى اضايق من باسم

لكن ليس انة انتقد شخص او عواطف الناس او اخطأ فى نقد الرئيس يصبح خاين  يا عزيزتى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 أكتوبر 2013)

إنتهى   بالنسبة لى  هذا الاعلامي   الذى كنت من أكثر المتابعين الشغوفين به.. كان نسيباي - شقيقا زوجتى وزوجتى وطفلاي  جالسين فى الصالة حول التلفاز .. نأكل من أطباق الكاجو واللوز والبندق .. والفول السودانى..
ونتجاهل كثيراً - كثرة زادت عن حدها تساؤلات الاطفال 8 و6 سنوات عن  ((  يعنى إيه يا بابا.. ))   و (( بيضحكوا ليه  ؟؟؟  !!))...
بدأءت علي ّ   أولا علامات الاستياء 
وكان شقيقا زوجتى ينفيان المعانى التى أدركتها ويلتمسا له الاعذار ويعيدان ترجمة مايقول ويعيدان تكييف الكلام والاغنية ولكن سرعان ما خفتت جذوة الحماسة لديهما.. وإنصرفنا نتحدث فى أمورنا الخاصة  ومشروعهما بكرة وها نقابل مين.. وانتهى كل أثر  للبرنامج من  جميعنا .. وامسكت بجهازى لاكتب ع الفايس منتقدا الهبل والختل الفاقد للهدف وللرؤءية وللموضوع :.....يعنى  :[ السخرية لمجرد السخرية]
الافتراء وجر شكل السيسي  لمجرد [ جر شكله ]
والخطأ فى حق  الرئيس المؤقت لمجرد الخطأ  ...وهو المستشار المعين -بحسب الدستور حارساً قضائياً على الرئاسة..
هل أحس أن عليه أن ينتقد السلطة القائمة بعد زوال مورسي فى رسالة مفادها أنا أنتقد الكل..
طيب أبشركم بما يلي:  ها يأخد اللى يكفيه من الاخوان فى القريب العاجل... هو هايعرف  كيف سيتعاملون معه. 
الحقيقة إنى أعبر عن استيائي الشديد وخيبة أملى .. 
مش عارف ليه باسم إنتحر بهذا الغباء.. ليه يهاجم ناس   ليس عليها غبار 
ولماذا لم يهاجم وزير الداخلية ورئيس الوزراء وعمرو موسي فى لجنة الخمسين؟؟؟
ليه لم يهاجم وزير التعليم ..؟؟
انا مش عارف هو كان بيفكر ازاى ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*لم  أكن أتوقع في أي لحظة من اللحظات خلال فترة حكم مرسي، أن من كانوا يتغنون  باسم باسم يوسف سينقلبون عليه يومًا ما، الرجل الذي جعل من مرسي وجماعته  مادة مسلية وكوميدية يضحك عليها الشعب المصرى كله، حتى الإخوان أنفسهم  كانوا يضحكون، ولكن لم تكن لديهم الشجاعة لإعلان ذلك الأمر، باسم الذي كان  قبل شهور قليلة أيقونة ورمز الصمود في وجه الجماعة، تحول الآن، وفى خلال  ساعات قليلة إلى شخص مبتذل وقليل الأدب ودكتور فاشل، وتحول برنامجه إلى  أسوأ برنامج في مصر، كل هذا لأنه شال مرسي وحط السيسى.

 في البداية  كان باسم ينتقد مرسي وجماعته ويسخر منهم، فكان من الطبيعى أن يكرهه  الإخوان، ويدعمه أي شخص ضد الإخوان، ولكن بعد رحيل مرسي وسقوط الجماعة كان  أمام باسم خياران فقط لا ثالث لهما، إما البحث عن برنامج آخر، أو الاستمرار  في تقديم "البرنامج" بنفس النهج والطريقة، وبنفس جرعة السخرية من السلطة  الحاكمة، ولكن باسم فضل الخيار الثانى.

 كنت أحد الذين شككوا في  قدرة باسم على أن يقول كلمة واحدة عن السيسى، ولكنه استطاع ذلك، بالرغم من  أن جرعة السخرية كانت بسيطة، والبعض رأى حديثه عن السيسى تلميعا  أكثر منه سخرية، إلا أنه يحسب له أنه الوحيد في مصر الذي تحدث عن السيسى  بجرأة، والبعض قال إنه نقد وسخرية متفق عليها، وأن باسم لن يقول كلمة في حق  السيسى دون أن توافق عليها الشئون المعنوية بالقوات المسلحة حتى وإن كان  ذلك صحيحًا، إلى متى سيختفى عنا هذا الأمر، فما يتضح أمامنا كجمهور أن باسم  عاد كما كان، والجزء الأخير في حلقته أكد أنه لن يخاف من أحد وأنه ضد خطة  السيسى التي يحاول من خلالها تقييد الإعلام مرة أخرى.

 لن أتعجل في  الحكم على باسم يوسف، فهو قال في بداية الحلقة إن هناك أحداثًا كثيرة قد  فاتته، وأنه سيعلق عليها فيما بعد، سأعطيه بعض الوقت حتى ينتهى من الحديث  عن الإخوان ومظاهراتهم وتصريحاتهم الكوميدية والقبض على قياداتهم، وسيظهر  باسم ما بداخله تجاه النظام الحالى حينما يتحول محور الحديث من الإخوان إلى  النظام الحالى، فلا تتعجلوا في الحكم عليه.

 ولكن بعيدًا عن كل  ذلك، أعتبر أن أكبر مكسب من حلقة باسم يوسف بالأمس، هي أنها كشفت الشعب  المصرى، فالأمر يشبه مباراة كرة القدم، وكأن الإخوان والإسلاميين قد  تبادلوا مقاعدهم مع الفلول وداعمى 30 يونيو، ففجأة اكتشف محبو باسم يوسف  "السابقين" أن برنامجه مبتذل، وبه ألفاظ خارجة، ولا يصح أن يذاع في  التليفزيون، وأنه لا يجب أن يسخر من الرئيس رمز الدولة، والمفارقة أن هؤلاء  هم من كانوا يدافعون عنه حينما كان يتهمه الإخوان بكل هذه الصفات، وفجأة  اكتشف محبو باسم يوسف "الحاليين" أن دمه خفيف، و"راجل حقانى"، ويعبر عن صوت  الشعب، والأهم من ذلك أنه لا توجد في مشكلة في قليل من الألفاظ  والإيحاءات، وهم الذين كانوا يرونه قليل الأدب ولا يعبر عن الشعب وأنه عميل  ومندس.

 باسم يوسف كشفهم جميعًا، وأوضح أنه يقف في مكان واحد، بينما يتبادل الآخرون الأماكن من حوله، كلًا على هواه.. استقيموا يرحمكم الله.

 محمود عبد الحكيم*


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا كل اللي عايز اقوله، أنا عن نفسي من زماااان وعندي تحفظات كتير على البرنامج، وسرّ نجاح البرنامج كان أساسه أن معظم الشعب أو الغالبية العُظمى كاره وجود الإخوان، فلما اتريق عليهم الغالبية العُظمى من الشعب أُعجب بالبرنامج بشدة وتغاضى عن كل الألفاظ والإيحاءات اللي فيها والتي لا تليق، مع أن الشعب كله بيتغنى بيها في كل مكان ويعشقها بشدة، لأن كتير من الناس (وعلى الأخص الشباب) بيحبوا القباحة في الكلمات، وهنا حب باسم يخاطب القاعدة العريضة والتي ستجعل برنامجه مشهور، وهو في كل برنامج بيدعو الناس اللي مش تحب تسمع هذا الكلام أنها تقوم وفي كل مقدمة برنامج يقول كده، يعني مش مفجأة أنه يقول كلام قبيح وأن الأطفال مش تقعد تتفرج عليه، يعني هو نبه منذ البداية، وكلنا عارفين ده ومش جديد اللي بيعمله من إيحاءات جنسية لا تليق أو كلام خارج، ولو حد انتقده في هذا فليس من حقه لأنه وضع تنبيه في بداية الحلقة، فيبقى ليه بنتفرج ونجعل الأولاد يشاهدوه واحنا سمعنا وقرأنا التنبيه !!! مع أن ساعة مرسي كنا عايزين العالم كله يشوف البرنامج... ما علينا

المهم أنا رأيي الشخصي عموماً أن برنامجه بيعتمد على السخرية والضحك فقط من اي موقف ومن أي وفي كل حاجة ومن أي حد، كل الحكاية انه ظهر مفلس مش عنده حاجة أو مادة كويسة يقولها، انا طبعاً مش عارف هو عايز يقول ايه على وجه التحديد، والنية يعلمها الله وهاتبان بعدين مش دلوقتي خالص، لكن عموماً اعتقد من جهة رأيي الشخصي ان باسم بدأ في مشوار الفلس والبرنامج هايقع منه سواء أبى أم شاء...

طبعاً انا مع أنه ينتقد أي سُلطة وأي أحد مهما من يكون هو وفي أي موضع مهما ما كان، سواء كان صح والا غلط، لأن اللون الكوميدي لا يعرف أي خطوط حمراء ولا خضراء، المهم يكون النقد موضوعي حتى ولو بشكل ساخر، لكن لا يحق لأحد أن يسخر من شخص على شكله أو ضخامة جسده، لأن الكوميديا الساخرة هي انتقاد لأشياء خاطئة بشكل مبالغ فيه، لكن لما تظهر فلسها من هنا يبدأ السقوط والانتحار الإعلامي، وانا عموماً مع كل تعليقات الأخ العزيز عبود لأنها واقعية وتمس جوهر البرنامج نفسه، وعموماً حتى ساعة ما كان بينتقد الإخوان كان فيه حلقات برضو فيها فلس ومش محبوكة جيداً جداً، لكن الناس كانت بتحبها لأنها مش طايقة الإخوان، فتغاضت عن كثير من الأشياء التي يوجد بها إسفاف بل كانت تدافع وتتغاضى وتهمل وتتناسى.. وده طبيعة حال كل من يحب شخص ويميل إليه لأنه متفق معه في رؤية محددة، وهكذا يختلف البرنامج حسب تعلق الناس بالشخص عينه، وعلى رأي المثل [ عدوك تتمنى له الغلط وحبيبك تبلع له الزلط ] هههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

على فكره هو مش اتريق على طول و لا على ضخامه الرأيس الحالى--
 هى الحلقه كلها او  اغلبها كانت تريقه على زميله الإعلاميين-و الاعلام بوجه عام..-
 إنهم المفروض يكونوا مستعدين كإعلام و يقولوا للشعب نبزه عن حيات رأيسهم المؤقت الحالى --  لكنه اظهر  ان قنوات كانت وضعه صوره الشخص الغلط اصلا-- و الاعلاميين الكبار الى اتكلموا عنه -الى قال لك ضخم-- و الى قال لك ضحكته مش عارفا إيه والى قال بيتكلم ذى الرئيس و بيمشى زى الرئيس!!!
 و جاب لك شعب حبه شباب لما إتسئلوا مش عارفين اسم الرئيس اصلا - فقال ده شعب غلبان مركز فى اكل عيشه بس-- لكن حتى ناس سياسيه كبيره مش فاكره اسمه---
 هو بيتريق على الاعلام-- انه المفروض يكون مستعد بالمعلومات مستعد بالصور-- مستعد إنه يدى الشعب المعلومات الى تعرفه على رأيسه المؤقت--
و اتريق إن المعلومات الى اتقالت حجات تافها مش هتعرف حد على حد--
 لكن مكنش قاصده إنه يتريق على طوله و لا ضخامته!!
 و حتى لما جه اتريق على قصر مده الخطاب-- قال الخطاب موجه و مختصر و جميل للشعب و هادف دوليا-- لكن مش هيئكلنا عيش ههه مش عنعرف نقول عليه حاجه فى البرنامج و قعد يضحك-- انه يدوبالبيان الرئاسى 5 يبقى خمسه و خمسه خلاص كدا خلص--
 فهو متدايق ان مش هيلاقى حاجه يمسك فيها و يتريق-- و قعد يمدح فى مرسى انه كان بيقعد يلم الاسره امام الشاشه و كان ساعتها البرنامج ناجه و بيلاقى حجات كتير يتكلم عليها---
 انا مش بنكر انى  مش عاجبنى إحائاته الجنسيه و هزاره الخارج  فعلا مزودها-- و مش عاجبنى إنه ماسك واحد واحد يتريق عليه و على كلمته و على كلمه قالها او تنهيده اتنهدها او لبس لبسه او قصه شعر عاملها----
 مش عاجبنى طريقه التريقه المهينه دى---
 بس هو ده البرنامج السخريه الهزلى-- و مدام قبلناه فى فطره -- يبقى ادينا عرفنا الفكر الاخر  كان  بيحس بئيه-- و ليه كنا بنتدايق لما كانوا بيرفعوا قواضى و يعترضوا!!
 المفروض لا نقبله لا لينا و لا لغيرنه و إزا قبلناه  يبقى نقبله على غيرنا و علينا....
 ده رأئى


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عجبتنى الحلقة جدا 
اولا الكلام كان عن الاعلام الفاسد 
رولا خرسا :زوجة عبد اللطيف المناوى رئيس قطاع الاخبار فى عهد مبارك والمحبوس مع انس الفقى واسامة الشيخ واللى لم يكن بأيدها شئ غير تمجيد الثورة وبعدها محدش يقولى دى ثورة 
نفس الحكايه لتوفيق عكاشه اللى بيبوس ايد صفوت الشريف وبعد كدة بيقولك انا كنت جزء اساسى من ثورة 25 يناير وبعد كدة يقولك اللى يقول 25 يناير دى ثورة يبقى حمار كبير 
وكتير وكتير من الاعلاميين المتلونين اللى رصدهم باسم يوسف فى حلقة الجمعه 

وبعدها انتقل للناس الاوفر اللى عامل شيكولاته السيسي واللى عامل هوت دوج السيسي واللى بتعيط فى الموجة التانيه من الثورة وضيفها اللى بيحاول يعيط وبيعمل زى العيال الصغيرة لما بيمثل انه بيعيط !!! 
يعنى متريقش على الفريق السيسي 
بالنسبه لعدلى منصور هو رصد حقيقة 
مش كلنا بنفتكر اسم الراجل وكتير جدا كنت بقعد دقايق افكر هو كان اسمه ايه 
وده مش عيب فيه ولا فى اسمه اكيد 

بالنسبه لشخصية جماهير اللى بيقدمها خالد منصور  الشخصية دى مش اول مرة تطلع ومش دلوقتى هتبقى اهانه للشعب وايام مرسي مكنتش اهانه للشعب 
وللكلام بقية


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2013)

باسم اراد ان يكون حياديا فوقع فى نقطة عدم التوازن اراد ان يظهر انة  هناك اخطاء من الطرفين
انا ارى الحلقة لم تكن سيئة ولكن الشعب المصرى ليس على استعداد لنقض المؤسسسة العسكرية فى الوقت الحالى
اى شىء فى الدنيا معرض للنقد لكن بحدود لا تمس الامن القومى وخصوصوا ان مصر حاليا فى مرحلة حرجة للغاية
اعتقد ان باسم لوظهر ثانية بعد بيان قناة سى بى سى  هيتم توضيح الصورة بشكل افضل


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عندك حق يادودو
> امبارح اول ماخلصت الحلقه
> كنت بتكلم مع عياد عالبروفايل
> وبقوله انه افور اوي الصراحه
> ...


مافعلة السيسى يستحق ان يعشقة المصريين ويضعوة فى منطقة لم يحظى بها شخص منذ عبد الناصر
لكن عبد الناصر كانت لية اخطاء 
لا يجب ان ننسج حول اى شخصية هالة من القدسية لاننا نحبة
السيسى نجح بامتياز فى كسب قلوب المصريين
وهو وطنى مخلص لابعد الحدود لكن هذا لا يمنع ابدا ان يكون فوق النقد
مثال بسيط  التفويض الذى قمنا بة لكى يحارب الارهاب
لم يكن دون المستوى ابدااااا فى حماية ممتلكات المسيحين كنائسهم
فى يومين فقط تم حرق ونهب اكثر من مائة كنيسة غير المدارس والجمعيات بخلاف تعرض الاقباط لابتزاز رهيب وخير مثال دلجا الذى لم يتم التعامل معها الا بعد شهر من الاحداث


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> وكتير وكتير من الاعلاميين المتلونين اللى رصدهم باسم يوسف فى حلقة الجمعه


 *[FONT=&quot]الحتة دى هى الصح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة توفيق عُكاشة اللى أنا عن نفسى معرفش الناس بتتفرج عليه أزاى !![/FONT]*​


> يعنى متريقش على الفريق السيسي


 *[FONT=&quot]لما يغنى ويقول (  والسيسى حارب الأرهاب ...علشان كدة عمل أنقلاب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى راجل جاهل ...لية جاهل ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الدنيا كلها أعترفت بالرئيس المؤقت .....يبقى أنقلاب أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنقلاب دة ممكن أسمعه من رجل الشارع أو الأخوانى ....أوكيية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أسمعه من أعلامى .... يبقى أما جاهل أو بيستهبل [/FONT]*​


> بالنسبه لعدلى منصور هو رصد حقيقة
> مش كلنا بنفتكر اسم الراجل وكتير جدا كنت بقعد دقايق افكر هو كان اسمه ايه
> وده مش عيب فيه ولا فى اسمه اكيد


 *[FONT=&quot]لو رجل الشارع ميعرفش أسم الرئيس المؤقت ...مش مشكلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أعلامى ميعرفش أسم رئيس جمهوريته يبقى جاهل أو بيستهبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تحط صورة عدلى جنب البابلى وتتريق على فرق الطول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش نقد ...دة مسرح ( سمير غانم ) الذى يفتقد الى نص[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​*أحذروااااااا....باسم يوسف يحاول أن يخلق رأى عام جديد ليعود بنا للوراء
> ولكن منذ الامس وقبل حتى انتهاء الحلقه ظهر اعتراض وامتعاض شعبى كبير يقول لا لن نشرب من هذا العسل السام ..فقواتنا المسلحه خط احمر والسيسى خط احمر والشعب غير ناكر للجميل ومهما اتهمتوه بأنه عابد للبياده واتهمتوه بتأليه السلطه والقاده لن يلتفت لمحاولاتكم الساذجه فى الايقاع بينه وبين اليد الكريمه التى انتشلته من الضياع
> 
> *



*قد نختلف و قد نتفق و هذا هو طبع البشر
لكن لا نختلف أبداً علي إسفاف أو تطاول أبداً
و هي سقطة " لباسم " أتمني أن يُعاود القمة
مُجدداً بالرجوع و الوقوف مع نفسُه سريعاً .

قد نوصف بأننا مازلنا نحبو نحو الديموقراطية
و طبيعي جداً أن نتجرع بعض من " السُم "
الذي بالعسل .... و هكذا لن نتعلم سوي بضربات التجارب

لكن لا يجب أن لا نغفل مُقدمة البرنامج : -

" هذا البرنامج ساخر هزلى غير حقيقى غير موضوعى
غير محايد و الاحداث الوارده به خياليه و لا تمت الواقع بصله
و أى تشابه بينه و بين الواقع فهو أغرب من الخيال اه نسيت
أقولكم هذا البرنامج للكبار فقط نظراً لما قد يتضمنهه هذا البرنامج
من محتوى قد يكون غير مناسب لبعض الفئات العمريه لذلك
لزم التنويه ...... من الآخر كده أى حد يتكسف يقوم دلوقتى
علشان مايضيقش مننا ادينا قولنالكم اهوه . قومتوا .... قومتوا
خلاص مساء الفل "

نعم هو يعترف بهذا الإقرار ببداية كل حلقة
و من حقنا مُراجعة هذه المادة التي يُقدمها

لكن ستبقي الإجابة لديه هو وحده .... قبل الحُكم
عليه ... سأنتظر لما ستُسفر عنه الأحداث !!!!

هل لديه ما يُقنع من عدمُه !!!
*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أكتوبر 2013)

متفرجتش ع الحلقه نظرا لانى بدخل نت من التابلت 
لكن الواضح اننا هنفضل نقدس  الاشخاص  كتير 
العلمانية هى الحل


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مع أحترامى للجميع وجدت أن حلقة الطبيب باسم كانت موضوعية فى أشياء كثيرة جداً 
لقد  أنحاز للجيش بصورة كبيرة وقد قال أمراًهاماً أن من كانوا يسعون  للسلطةحوالى 80 عاماً فيسمون أنقلاب  ومن اراد أن لا يكون الاخوان فى الحكم  فيسمون ثورة 
غير هذا هو تحدث عن الرئيس عدلى منصور بصورة رائعة عندما  قال خطاب بسيط ودقيق ولا يوجد شىء نتريق علية فهذا دليل على ان الرئيس رجل  مُحنك من الصعب الاصطياد بة كون انه اتريق على الضخامة واسمه غير معروف هذا  شىء تهريجى والمعروف انه برنامج تهريجى 
ومن يقول انه سيتكلم على ان يسقط حكم العسكر فى المستقبل وانه سيعمل حرب اهلية فى البلد كل هذا ليس من وجهة نظرى حلم بل وهم 
شخصية  البرنامج تعكس على السلبيات التى فى السلطة سؤا كان مين فى السلطة غير ان  موضوع الست جماهير هذا شىء أبتكارى من البرنامج ورائع بيعكس صورة الجمهور  المصرى على المشهد السياسى فى كل وقت ومن يتحدث انه كيف الجمهور تتشبة بست  ....؟
اليس نقول على ان مصر بهية وليس باهى ...؟
واين المشكلة فى الامر بحد ذاته.؟
ترديد كلمة أنقلاب فى البرنامج كان لها مواضع معينة جداً فى السياق فلم توضع الكلمة عبثاً حتى نفهم ان ما حدث هو أنقلاب علينا 
موضوع الاستهزاء 
هل عندما كان يستهزاء على الفريق السيسى او المستشار عدلى هل كان استهزاء مقبول ام مرفوض ..؟
من وجهة نظرى مقبول بنسبة كبيرة 
دمتم بعافية


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مع كامل احترامى لكل الاراء حتى المُخالفين لوجهة نظرى ..أنا شخصيااا اعتبر الامر منتهى بأعتذار قنوات ال cbc 
حيث قامت  قنوات CBC الفضائية بتقديم  اعتذار للشعب المصري عن ما بدر من ايحاءات وألفاط تتنفى مع عادات وتقاليد الشعب المصري فى حلقة برنامج "البرنامج" الذي يقدمه الاعلامي  "باسم يوسف" , الجدير بالذكر أن هذه الحلقة تعد الحلقة الأولى من الموسم الثاني للبرنامج على شاشات قنوات الـ CBC فقد قام باسم بهجوم على بعض الشخصيات المشهورة ولكن بأسلوبه الساخر المعروف مما آثار حفيطة مؤيدي هؤلاء الشخصيات وأيضا بعض جماهير الشعب المتابعة للأحداث وتأثرت بالحلقة بعد تفوه باسم يوسف بإيحاءات و ألفاط غير لائقة تؤذي مشاعر الجماهير المتابعة للبرنامج من الشعب المصري , اذ جاء فى بيان أصدرته القناة التي يرأسها الملياردير المصري محمد الأمين أن قنوات CBC ستطل داعمة للشعب المصري و تعطيه ما يطلبه دون أن تؤذي مشاعره وأنها داعمه لثورتي 25 يناير و 30 يونيو على حد تعبيرها ...
شكرا لمروركم الكريم ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SNlRv5XFGPM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

والسيسى كافح الارهاب علشان كدة عمل انقلاب
اللى مش عايز الاخوان اسمها ثورة
اللى عايز الاخوان اسمها انقلاب 
غير هذا ما تعريف الانقلاب العسكرى .....؟


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> *[FONT="]أتى بمادة أعلامية عن ( الشيكولاتة ) ...فلماذا لم يأت بعلامة ( رابعة ) ؟*


هو تحدث عنها وقال رابعة رمز الصمود 
بامارة القياديين هربوا 
هذا السطر قنبلة فى كل وجة الاخوان المسلميين ​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

أمر آخر اللى بيقول أنقلاب أنقلاب أنتم زعلانيين لية من الاصل......؟
أحنا كنا نتمنى ان يمشى الاخوان وجربنا جميع الوسائل ومفعتش 
غير كدة  اللى يقولى انقلاب اقول يكش يكون جن احمر مش ذهبوا ...
يا جماعة هو بالنسبة لى انقلاب مقبول للشعب على حكام فاسدين 
الديكتاور بيمشى بثورة
الدايمقراطى بيمشى انتخابات 
الاهبل اللى زى مرسى يمشى ازاى .......؟؟؟؟؟
انقلاب على ثوورة ........


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع كامل احترامى لكل الاراء حتى المُخالفين لوجهة نظرى ..أنا شخصيااا اعتبر الامر منتهى بأعتذار قنوات ال cbc
> .*


*أعتقد فعلا انه بكدة ....الأمر مُنتهى 
والأعتذار مقبول طبعاً طالما هى قناة بتحترم المُشاهدين
وتحترم الشعب المصرى 
تصرف حضارى 

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أكتوبر 2013)

تحول باسم يوسف الذكى الظريف البارع إلى 

شيطان رجيم يجب رجمه والتخلص منه ، فأبحنا

له أن يسخر من مرسى وأنصاره فقط وأما نحن فبلا 

خطية لذا تبارينا برميهم بالحجارة 

والمولوتوف ثم الرصاص الحى ، فالقتل مباح !والكل 

يرى القذاة التى فى عين الغير وينسى 

الجبل الذى فى عينه !!

لذا لم تكن لتعجب حين تسمع وتقرأ أن المحتجين 

فى عهد مرسى ثوار أبرار ، وبعده 

إرهابيين فجار ، وأن معتصمى التحرير شرفاء 

ومعتصمى رابعة أشقياء !

لن تعجب حين تقرأ أن ( المنتخب ) رئيس عصابة ، 

وأن ( المغتصب ) رئيس دولة !

لن تعجب حين ترى من يعطى الشرعية للشارع ! ، 

وأما الصندوق فتحت البيادة العسكرية !

لن تعجب حين تسمعهم يسبون أمريكا ليل نهار ثم 

يستجدون نظرة عطف للعم سام من   

خلال شركة دعاية !!

فكم للهوى من عجائب وطرائف !

نسى الجنرال أو تناسى أن دولة الظلم لاترتفع ولو 

زعمت محبة الله ، وأن دولة العدل تنتصر ولو 

لم تكن تعرف  رب أو إله !!


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لن تعجب حين تقرأ أن ( *المنتخب *) *رئيس عصابة *،
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]عندما يقف ( صفوت حجازى ) مُهدداً جيش مصر بالتصعيد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى ( لن يتخيله أحد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يُهدد البلتاجى بالنصر أو الشهادة ( النصر ضد جيش مصر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يلوح المُرشد بوقف عملياته القذرة فى سيناء بشرط عودة مرسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما تتفوه ( أخت مُسلمة ) بأن لديهم شباب جاهز للشهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لباسم أو غيره ...أحنا عيارنا فاااااااالت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُلنا مش باسم لوحده [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## EMad Thaabet (27 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندما يقف ( صفوت حجازى ) مُهدداً جيش مصر بالتصعيد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى ( لن يتخيله أحد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يُهدد البلتاجى بالنصر أو الشهادة ( النصر ضد جيش مصر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يلوح المُرشد بوقف عملياته القذرة فى سيناء بشرط عودة مرسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما تتفوه ( أخت مُسلمة ) بأن لديهم شباب جاهز للشهادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن بالتأكيد أمام عصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لباسم أو غيره ...أحنا عيارنا فاااااااالت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُلنا مش باسم لوحده [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




اخى عبود باختصار هم لا يرووا غير رايهم هم  لايرووا غير الى عايزين يشفوة  هم لا يروا بضميرهم ولا عقلهم انما  بمصالحهم  فقط:t31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> اخى عبود باختصار هم لا يرووا غير رايهم هم  لايرووا غير الى عايزين يشفوة  هم لا يروا بضميرهم ولا عقلهم انما  بمصالحهم فقط:t31:


*لا مانع من سماع الرأى ودحض الحُجة بالحُجة 
الأستاذ / ياسر صديق قديم وقد علق على ( العصابة )
وانا صاحب هذا التعليق فوددت أن أشرح له لماذا قلته 
وما هى أسبابى ( ولو انها مُختصرة ) 
والفيديوهات موجودة والصور أيضاً

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل كنتُ مُخطئاً عندما قلت أنهم زعماء عصابة ؟؟
تفضل أستاذ / ياسر ....رد على البلتاجى
*[YOUTUBE]iJbYlbVcLW4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*زعيم العصابة التانى*
*الذى تنكر من أخوانيته فور القبض عليه *
[YOUTUBE]9LDh7JJMD6g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## magdyzaky (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مش هقدار احكم على باااااااااااسم يوسف داوقتى هصبر علية 

بس هقولو انت واخد جماهيرك وعايز تراوح على فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> تحول باسم يوسف الذكى الظريف البارع إلى
> 
> شيطان رجيم يجب رجمه والتخلص منه ، فأبحنا
> 
> ...



*يا باشا مرسى مش محتاج باسم أصلا 

أنا كنت مضغاظة من باسم أيام مرسى برضوا

لأن مرسى واقع واقع:a63:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*لما ينقض باسم مرسى بسبب هبله وتصرفاته الغبية يبقى من الطبيعى أنه يكون مادة للسخرية ..... لما يجي باسم ينتقض الرئيس الحالى لأنه ضخم الجثة .... نسمي ده أيه .....

من الواضح أن مرسى صار للأخوان: مرسى صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

يا احبابى باسم مإتريقش على ضخامه الرأيس الحالى!!!
 المشكله إن فى ناس فهمته غلط!!

 هو اتريق على الأعلاميين و الاعلام-- لإنهم لما جم يعرفوا الرئيس  بدل ما يقولوا
 اسمه و سنه و نشئته و اعماله  و تاريخه---- يعرفوا الناس على تاريخه المهنى--
 محدش عمل كدا -- اكبر الاعلاميين الى راح قال لك ده ضخم-- و الى قال لك ابتسامته مش طالعه طول الوقت كإنه عايز يبتسم-- و الى قال بيتكلم زى الرئيس و بيلبس زى الرايس و بيمشى زى الرئيس هههه!!
 هو بيتريق على الاعلام !! مش على الرأيس نفسه!
بيتريق على الاعلاميين و تغيير كلامهم---و الضيوف الى يقول لك ذكران جمع مزكر !!
بيتريق على محلات الحلويات الى حطوا صور السيسى عليها---
 بيتريق على الشعب و رض فعله و انه لما يحب حد بيفوت له حجات كتير و لما ميحبش حد بيدور له على الغلط--

 تانى بقول انا مش معاه فى إحائاته الجنسيه-- مش بحب طريقه التريقه على اللبس او على خلقت ربنا او على الحركات--- مش بحب كدا بحسها إهانه
 لكن ده اسلوبه من  ساعت ما طلع--ليه كان حلو قبل كدا مع ان كان نفس اسلوبه و اكثر---  مينفعش نتحول و نبقى زى الاخوان الى احنا كنا رفضين انهم بيعترضوا---
المفروض يبقى لينا مبداء-- يإما نرفضه تماما سواء معانا او ضدنا-- يإما نقبله على غيرنا و علينا!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا احبابى باسم مإتريقش على ضخامه الرأيس الحالى!!!
> المشكله إن فى ناس فهمته غلط!
> هو اتريق على الأعلاميين و الاعلام-- لإنهم لما جم يعرفوا الرئيس  بدل ما يقولوا
> اسمه و سنه و نشئته و اعماله  و تاريخه---- يعرفوا الناس على تاريخه المهنى--
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا حوبو ...اولا انا مش من مُتابعى " باسم "  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا وقت الأخوان ومُرسى ولا دلوقتى ....أنا اتفرجت عليه ( إكراه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بسبب الحظر من ناحية وأن الريموت محظور عليا من ناحية تانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم .... ماعلينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما ييجى مثلاً الأعضاء هنا يمسكوا عضو ويقعدوا يتريقوا عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقوم أنا أجمع كل المشاركات اللى اتكتب فى حقه وأعملها أقتباسات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى مشاركة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسسسسسسسسكت وأسيب الناس تضحك وبسسسس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة معناه أية ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] معناه أنى باعمل ( فوكس ) ع العضو دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللى ما تفرجتش أتفرج ...ياللى مقرتش أقرا ...وشوووووبش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين فينا اتفرج على ( ربع المواد – البرامج والفيديوهات ) اللى جابها " باسم "  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى ان فيه حد متابع لكل الكلام دة ...إلا المتخصصون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى شغلتهم إدارة الأنتاج والإعداد للحلقة و ( انتى ست العارفين ):smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة بقى لتريقته على مرسى والأخوان ...دة فى رأييى الشخصى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن أتنين مُهزأين بيهزأوا فى بعض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هضرب لك مثل ( بمهرج السيرك ) اللى بيحط زميله فى مدفع ويطلقه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحنا كلنا بنتفرج وبنضحك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ييجى المُهرج دة وعايز يحطنى أنا كمان فى المدفع ( بحجة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنى ضحكت ...فتعالى نجرب فيك لأنك مبسووط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة منطق ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتوا أتنين مُهرجين ومش مُبرر أنك تهرج عليا أكمنى ضحكت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ( حركاتكم ) مع بعضيكم  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

يا عبووود هو محمود سعد لما قال على ال رأيس إنه ضخم و انه شكله طول الوقت كدا كإنه عايز يضحك-- ده كان بيتريق عليه؟؟
 لا بالعكس-- ده كان بيقولها بكل فرحه و عايز يشرح شكل الرأيس للجمهور-- بس مش صح إنه يشرح كدا--  هو بيتكلم بعفويه اوى-- لكن ده غلط إعلاميا-- المفروض يدى معلومات مفيده--
 هو باسم كان بيتريق على كدا على محمود سعد--
 و راح  جاب واحد تانى بردوا فرحان بالرائس و عايز يقول انه شكله و لبسه وكلامه و حتى مشيته تليق على منصب الرئاسه-- بس قالها بتريقه تضحك-- بيقول لك مشيته مشيت رأيس--
 فباسم بيقول طيب لو كان  واحد بيحدف شمال يعنى مينفعش يبقى رأيس--
 --
 انا مش شايفا ان المزيعين كانو بيتتريقوا على الرئيس راح هو لم التريقه و جمعها --
 لا انا شايفاه بيتريق على طريقه كلام المزيعين--
 و كلهم كانوا بيتكلموا بحب و فرحه و مش قصدهم تريقه خالص

 فهمت قاصدى يا عبود؟؟


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا حوبو ...اولا انا مش من مُتابعى " باسم "  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا وقت الأخوان ومُرسى ولا دلوقتى ....أنا اتفرجت عليه ( إكراه )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بسبب الحظر من ناحية وأن الريموت محظور عليا من ناحية تانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم .... ماعلينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما ييجى مثلاً الأعضاء هنا يمسكوا عضو ويقعدوا يتريقوا عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقوم أنا أجمع كل المشاركات اللى اتكتب فى حقه وأعملها أقتباسات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى مشاركة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسسسسسسسسكت وأسيب الناس تضحك وبسسسس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة معناه أية ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] معناه أنى باعمل ( فوكس ) ع العضو دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللى ما تفرجتش أتفرج ...ياللى مقرتش أقرا ...وشوووووبش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين فينا اتفرج على ( ربع المواد – البرامج والفيديوهات ) اللى جابها " باسم "  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى ان فيه حد متابع لكل الكلام دة ...إلا المتخصصون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى شغلتهم إدارة الأنتاج والإعداد للحلقة و ( انتى ست العارفين ):smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


شوف ياعم عوبد
انا معاك ان باسم فلتت منة شوية حتة الجيش
بس مجملا كلامة كلة مقبول من وجهة نظرى
اتحدى انا اى حد هيكتب اية التاريخ عن الفترة من قيام الثورة حتى الان
ا[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا عبووود هو محمود سعد لما قال على ال رأيس إنه ضخم و انه شكله طول الوقت كدا كإنه عايز يضحك--


*أنا بجد معرفش بقية كلام " محمود سعد " المقطوع من سياقه 
يمكن يكون قدمه ( بطريقته ) ويمكن كان مدخل للكلام أو حوار
اللى أعرفه عن " حودة " أنه بيلم نفسه لأنه رباية نظام مُبارك
وفاهم وعارف حدوده و بيقف فين 
أرجع واقولك أن دى فعلاً أول حلقة لباسم أشوفها كاملة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أتفرجت برضه على الحتة بتاعة ( باسم ) و ( مرتضى منصور )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الأتنين ولامؤاخذة .....بيشرشحوا لبعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل معنى كدة أن باسم ( مسموح له ) يعمل نفس الشئ مع ( فريد الديب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحجة أن " الديب " أتفرج وضحك ؟ ...دة كان " ياكله "[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أتفرجت برضه على الحتة بتاعة ( باسم ) و ( مرتضى منصور )*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الأتنين ولامؤاخذة .....بيشرشحوا لبعض*​​
> ​
> ...


 

 اقول لك ليه يا عبود باسم ميقدرش يعمل كدا مع الديب-- لان الديب مش هيطلع فى الاعلام  زى مرتضى و يهدده فى الاعلام و يعمل عبط و تشهير و كلام فارغ قصاد الشاشات---
 فريد الديب بدون كلام كتير لو متدايق منه هيخلص مدايقته بطرقه فى صمت-- ههههههههه 
و الديب مش من طبعه  يقعد  يعمل زى  منصور و يطلع فى كل القنوات و يقعد ينطور فى الكلام شمال و يمين و يهدد و يفضح و كدا---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا بجد معرفش بقية كلام " محمود سعد " المقطوع من سياقه *
> *يمكن يكون قدمه ( بطريقته ) ويمكن كان مدخل للكلام أو حوار*
> *اللى أعرفه عن " حودة " أنه بيلم نفسه لأنه رباية نظام مُبارك*
> *وفاهم وعارف حدوده و بيقف فين *
> *أرجع واقولك أن دى فعلاً أول حلقة لباسم أشوفها كاملة *​


  محمود سعد فى المقطوعه دى كان فرحان اوى و كان  مش عارف يقول إيه و يشرح الرأيس إزاى- و كان تعبيرات وشه كلها فرح-- عايز يقرب صوره الرأيس للناس--  مش قاصده تريقه خالص---

 و بقولها تانى انا كلامى ده مش قاصدى ادافع عن باسم--
 انا مش بحب طريقته-- و لا بحب تريقته على الناس-- و  الحقيقه شايفا إن المفروض الى كانوا يزعلوا هما كل زميله--
 لانه مسبش حد متريقش عليه--
  سواء على حركاته -- او لبسه او كلامه- او شعره او انفعالاته- او تلوينه من وقت للتانى و تغيير كلامه--
 او غلطه  اتقالت وسط الكلام غصب عنه-- هو استلقت كل شىء-- حتى مشاهد الحب و الدموع بتاعت الممثلين للسيسى و دى كانت مشاعر حقيقيه مش استناعيه شغل عليها اغنيه حب إنجليش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فعلا الى يتدايق منه و يرفع اواضى المزيعين زمايله  
 لكن  مش شايفه إنه اهان الريس و لا اهان السيسى---:thnk0001:بس هو زودها فى فى الكلام الخارج و الإحائات الجنسيه و هو بيتكلم عن الريس و السيسى و مرسى-- فى شخصيه جماهير دى -- لا لا فعلا كلامه و إحائاته جنسيه و زياده اوى-- كان عندهم حق الاخوان فى دى  :giveup:


----------



## peace_86 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص بقى أنا هسيب حبوا أعداؤكم تتكلم عني..

بصراحة كل حرف قالته أنا مؤيده ^_^


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لن تعجب حين تقرأ أن ( المنتخب ) رئيس عصابة ،
> 
> وأن ( المغتصب ) رئيس دولة !
> 
> ...





لا تحدثنى عن الدايمقراطية والامر يتعلق بالامن القومى للامن المصرى


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2013)

لا خالص يادونا انا مش بساوى بين مرسى والسيسي ابدا 
انا قصدى ان اللى عمله باسم فى الحلقة الاخيرة بما فيه من تعليقات وايحاءات جنسية كان بيعمله ايام مرسى بردو وافظع من كده كمان 
بس الناس كانت متقبله نفس التعليقات الجنسية علشان على مرسى 
طيب مفروض المبدأ ميتجزأش 
لو انا رافضة التلميحات الجنسية يبقا مفروض ارفضها على طول الخط 
والعكس صحيح 
لكن  علشان هى على اللى بكرهه تبقا زى العسل ولما تيجى على اللى بحبه تبقا قلة  ادب , يبقا فين المبدأ هنا ؟ ابقا شخص مش محايد وده اللى انا بستغربله من  ردود افعال الناس على التلميحات الجنسية بالذات لان على ما افتكر حلقات  باسم ايام الاخوان كانت مليانة تلميحات زى كده ومحدش اتكلم ومتهيألى لما مرتضى منصور اتكلم على موضوع التلميحات ده ايامها الناس شتمت مرتضى ودافعت عن باسم 

هو اتريق اه على الرئيس والسيسي بس انا شايفة ان ده عادى وبالعكس ده المفروض يحصل بغض النظر عن باسم يوسف نفسه 
بس ده اللى مفروض يتعمل علشان احنا شعب بنعمل فراعين 
صدقينى احنا اللى بنفرعن الحكام بتوعنا واحنا اللى بنبوظهم 
الشعب يحب السيسي شئ جميل وحلو جدا وانا كمان بحبه جدا 
لكن توصل لدرجة الفرعنة هو ده الخطر 
وعلشان كده وجود حد زى باسم بتريقته ديه على الكل مهم علشان مفيش حد او حاكم او رئيس او ايا كان يتفرعن على الشعب بسبب الحب المفرط ده 

صدقينى انا اعتقد ان عبد الناصر كان ممكن يكون اقل ديكتاتورية لو اللى حوالية مش فرعنوه بالشكل ده 
الرموز الوطنية موجودة صحيح , لكنهم بشر ايضا وممكن التريقة عليهم بالتساوى مع اى سياسى تانى فى برنامج سياسى ساخر 

عارفه ايه المشكلة ؟ مشكلة الاجندات , وديه قالها باسم فى حلقته الاخيرة 
لو انا قولت حاجة عكس افكار حد تانى ابقا على طول عندى اجندة خارجية وخاين وعميل 
طيب افرضى انا مش بحب السيسى , مش بحبه كشخص يعنى مش بستظرفه 
هل ده معناه انى مش بحب الجيش كله وبالتالى مش بحب مصر وبالتالى انا خاين وعميل ؟ 
مش ممكن كده 
احنا بناخد كل حاجة لل extreme بتاعها , حتى الحب والكره بناخده بتطرف 
طبعا نحب السيسى لكنه مش اله منجبش سيرته فى برنامج سياسى ساخر وهو برنامج غير موضوعى اصلا لانه الهدف منه الضحك والتريقة 
والتريقة عموما وخصوصا السياسية اوقات كتير بتكون غير موضوعية 
هدفها الوحيد هو تذكرة الموجودين فى السلطة انهم اشخاص عاديين ممكن التريقة عليهم علشان ميبقوش متفرعنين على الناس من كتر الوجود فى مراكز السلطة

وانا اؤكدلك ان هذا الحب المفرط للسيسى فى الفترة الجاية لو هو عمل اى غلطة هيتحول هذا الحب المفرط الى كره مفرط ايضا احنا كده بناخد كل حاجة لل extreme حتى الحب والكره وعلشان كده مفيش حاجة بتدوم معانا 
زى بالظبط ما قال سيد حجاب فى اغنيته العبقرية يامصرى ليه 
حلل فيها الشخصية المصرية ووصفها بالمهولاتى 
صحيح احنا بنهول ونعظم كل حاجة حتى الحب والكره 
اتفرجى على ماتشات الكورة , لو لاعب جاب جون عجبنا وفوزنا يبقا ده حبيبنا ورمز كروى وابن مصر ولعيب مفيش زيه 
فى الماتش اللى بعده لو نزل ومكانش فى نفس المستوى ( وده بيحصل لاكبر اللعيبة عادى ) يبقا لاعب اصلا حمار  ومش بيفهم ومين الى خلاه يلعب كورة اصلا ؟ :smile01 مفيش consistency عندنا 

وعلشان كده بدو احنا بنختار غلط لما يجى وقت الاختيار لاننا بنتبع مشاعرنا بشكل مبالغ فيه 
علشان كده انا رأيى ان وجود حد زى باسم يفكر الناس ان السيسى او غيره مش اله وممكن السخرية منه ده ضرورى جدا جدا لطبيعة شعبنا ولحكامنا 
وبعدين العدل فعلا بيقول اذا كنا قبلناها على مرسى حتى لو كنا كارهين لكنه شئنا ام ابينا كان الرئيس فعلا وكان رمز الدولة فعلا واى حاجة تمسه كانت تمس الدولة المصرية فعليا حتى لو كنا رافضين ده بس هى ديه الحقيقة 
يبقا العدل بيقول انى اقبلها على اى حاكم تانى حتى لو كنت بحبه 
والسخرية السياسية على فكرة لا تعنى الكره ابدا , يعنى مش معنى انه سخر سياسيا من حاكم يبقا هو بيكرهه 
خالص . السخرية السياسية تختلف تماما عن السخرية اللى احنا بنعملها بين الاصحاب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*عجبى عليكى يا بلدى

واحد ترك الطب و ذهب للسخرية _ أصبح مشهور!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل هو طبيب فاشل و ساخر فاشل أيضا 

هل سخر يوما من مرضاه أم من الأمراض ؟

يبدو أن الفشل يلاحقه 

أو يبدو أنه يتحلى بالغباء المستفحل
_____________

مَن هذا الذى تتكلمون عنه ؟

أيستحق كل هذا ؟

فليفعل ما يريد و نرى هل سيؤثر فى مصير مصر أم لا ؟
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 أكتوبر 2013)

> وبعدين العدل فعلا بيقول اذا كنا قبلناها على مرسى حتى لو كنا كارهين لكنه شئنا ام ابينا كان الرئيس فعلا وكان رمز الدولة فعلا واى حاجة تمسه كانت تمس الدولة المصرية فعليا حتى لو كنا رافضين ده بس هى ديه الحقيقة
> يبقا العدل بيقول


 
نفسى أعرف هو اختفى ليه فى زماننا

الكره ياديزت أعمانا وحملنا أن نرضى على الناس مالانرضاه على أنفسنا بحجج خايبة واهية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> نفسى أعرف هو اختفى ليه فى زماننا
> 
> الكره ياديزت أعمانا وحملنا أن نرضى على الناس مالانرضاه على أنفسنا بحجج خايبة واهية



*أنا سمعت إنه إتريق على مصر و وصفها العاهرة 

فى الحالة ديه : الشعب كله ما يقدرش يسكت

و إلا تبقى مصر عاهرة لما قبلت دخول العرب لمصر

هو بأة عايز يتريق على مرسى على عدلى على السيسى : هو حر

لكن ييجى ناحية مصر : لو سكتنا له هيدخل بحماره *


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ ياسر لم تعلق ما كتبة الاستاذ عبود ولا ما كتبته لك فهل تتجاهل روددنا أم انك لا تراها ...؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتقد في ناس كتيره
مفهمتش الحلقه كويس
والنبي بلاش نمشي ورا عواطفنا وبس​*


----------

